# SDC Ride Shuttles Take to the Streets of Brooklyn



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

*Optimus Ride Shuttles Take to the Streets of Brooklyn*
While residents of California, Washington D.C., Arizona, and Texas have all seen self-driving vehicles on the road, New York City has missed out on the fun - until now.

Although New York City passed a bill authorizing testing of self-driving vehicles on public roads, there hadn't been any activity until Boston-based startup Optimus Ride decided that Brooklyn was a prime spot to roll out its autonomous shuttles.

https://thenewswheel.com/optimus-ride-shuttles/​








From L to R
@Thetomatoisajoke , @goneubering , @iheartuber , @uberdriverfornow and @tohunt4me ????

? x 5 =


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

beebob said:


> *Optimus Ride Shuttles Take to the Streets of Brooklyn*
> While residents of California, Washington D.C., Arizona, and Texas have all seen self-driving vehicles on the road, New York City has missed out on the fun - until now.
> 
> Although New York City passed a bill authorizing testing of self-driving vehicles on public roads, there hadn't been any activity until Boston-based startup Optimus Ride decided that Brooklyn was a prime spot to roll out its autonomous shuttles.
> ...


Whoever you are you seem to wanna see robo taxis put Uber out of business

Let me know when that happens

I'll wait


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> Whoever you are you seem to wanna see robo taxis put Uber out of business
> 
> Let me know when that happens
> 
> I'll wait


Nope Professor Uber Driver 
?Uber will own the robo taxis and *profits will soar* without the 
Crybaby human element operator and their beater rides.
Bonus: 102 souls won't be slaughtered by drunk ? Uber ? nonemployees.

? Tomato Greg @iheartuber (or one of his many accounts)
will counter with: "more will be killed by SDC"
in......3......2........ bingo ????


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

beebob said:


> Nope Professor Uber Driver
> ?Uber will own the robo taxis and *profits will soar* without the
> Crybaby human element operator and their beater rides.
> Bonus: 102 souls won't be slaughtered by drunk ? Uber ? nonemployees.
> ...


Pardon me sir

You got me on a technicality

Allow me to make my question more specific

Let me know when the day should come when ANYONE (Waymo, Tesla, or even Uber) has a fleet of robo taxis that displaces the current system of human drivers

I'll wait

(I expect you to not reply with anything intelligent. It will either be something dopey, an insult, or a GIF from the movie TEAM AMERICA...)


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

full fleet SDC is a hoax.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> full fleet SDC is a hoax.


no proof any SDC rides are taking place anywhere in the world by any company whatsoever


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> no proof any SDC rides are taking place anywhere in the world by any company whatsoever


?Tomato Greg ?@uberdriverfornow and his many accounts? @iheartuber Always angry ?
Soon it will be over

https://www.assistedseniorliving.net/caregiving/helping-angry-senior/


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> full fleet SDC is a hoax.


Agreed✔
Just like air travel ?
Space travel ?
The silicon chip ?
Wireless communications ?
Indoor plumbing ?
Trains ?

All a communists Hoax to rile old folks

https://betterhealthwhileaging.net/qa-4-things-when-aging-parent-irrational/


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Apples to oranges


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Apples to oranges


Senior moment? If u can't get that correct what credibility could u possible have to comment about global disruption technology ?

U meant:
?Apples AND oranges

A comparison of *apples and oranges* occurs when two items or groups of items are compared that cannot be practically compared. The idiom, comparing *apples and oranges*, refers to the apparent differences between items which are popularly thought to be incomparable or incommensurable, such as *apples and oranges*.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

beebob said:


> Senior moment? If u can't get that correct what credibility could u possible have to comment about global disruption technology ?
> 
> U meant:
> ?Apples AND oranges
> ...


Don't worry about the grammar. Focus on the main point


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Bet it has a human operator, just in case.


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Don't worry about the grammar. Focus on the main point


Main point: ur lack of credentials, credibility and objectivity.
Got it?

I'll bet the auto assembly line workers thought just like u
See them? No? Try the cemetery 









https://www.popsci.com/self-driving-cars-cities-usa


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

beebob said:


> Main point: ur lack of credentials, credibility and objectivity.
> Got it?
> 
> I'll bet the auto assembly line workers thought just like u
> ...


Again, apples and oranges. 
This self driving cars need to take decisions in unpredictable situations in a fraction of second. Can they do? I doubt it.


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Again, apples and oranges.
> This self driving cars need to take decisions in unpredictable situations in a fraction of second. Can they do? I doubt it.


"And"

Looks like my influence is evident.

Next weeks Class: defunct low skill jobs

Bank teller
Cashier 
Warehouse workers
Telemarketing 
Manufacturer workers
Uber Drivers 
Insurance underwriters and claims adjusters 
Journalists 
Farmers 
?Class dismissed ?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Can’t wait to see how high the taxes will be on this all electric fleet. 

They still need roads to operate on, and without paying gas tax?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Beebob is hoping to be the first person on UP to cruise neighborhoods in one of these...









LOL.

That thing looks like it would disappear forever the first time it hits a pothole. No thanks.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

beebob said:


> "And"
> 
> Looks like my influence is evident.
> 
> ...


You are misunderstood. "Automation" is different than SDC.
Think of it. Do you think we can replace court judges with computer?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

@beebob I remember when you called yourself @ECOMCON

Anyway your strategy of insulting Uber drivers is pointless

I don't know what you think you will achieve


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> @beebob I remember when you called yourself @ECOMCON
> 
> Anyway your strategy of insulting Uber drivers is pointless
> 
> I don't know what you think you will achieve


Nice try Tomato ? 
Greg, You're too sensitive
I don't insult
I make observations

??Not my fault the Truth Hurts ??


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

beebob said:


> Nice try Tomato ?
> Greg, You're too sensitive
> I don't insult
> I make observations
> ...


Same person


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> Same person
> View attachment 315450
> 
> 
> View attachment 315449


Correct,
?Others know you're ?Greg the Tomato ? ?.....
....And U have multiple accounts
@iheartuber @goneubering @Thetomatoisajoke @uberdriverfornow

BUT here's the thing
No one, including me cares.✔

Nice try Greg


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

beebob said:


> Correct,
> ?Others know you're ?Greg the Tomato ??.....
> ....And U have multiple accounts
> @iheartuber @goneubering @Thetomatoisajoke @uberdriverfornow
> ...


1. You're not fooling me
2. Having multiple accounts is a violation of UP rules
3. You make outrageous claims that I have multiple accounts with zero evidence
4. The moderators care


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> 1. You're not fooling me
> 2. Having multiple accounts is a violation of UP rules
> 3. You make outrageous claims that I have multiple accounts with zero evidence
> 4. The moderators care


Correct,
?Others know you're ?Greg the Tomato ??.....
....And U have multiple accounts
@iheartuber @goneubering @Thetomatoisajoke @uberdriverfornow

BUT here's the thing
No one, including me cares.✔

Nice try Greg


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

beebob said:


> Correct,
> ?Others know you're ?Greg the Tomato ??.....
> ....And U have multiple accounts
> @iheartuber @goneubering @Thetomatoisajoke @uberdriverfornow
> ...


Where's your TEAM AMERICA GIFs?

Those were funny


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> Where's your TEAM AMERICA GIFs?
> 
> Those were funny


? Greg, google: "TEAM AMERICA GIF"
and laugh yourself to death


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Fozzie said:


> Beebob is hoping to be the first person on UP to cruise neighborhoods in one of these...
> 
> View attachment 315364
> 
> ...


those things will be great in a rainstorm



beebob said:


> Correct,
> ?Others know you're ?Greg the Tomato ??.....
> ....And U have multiple accounts
> @iheartuber @goneubering @Thetomatoisajoke @uberdriverfornow
> ...


lol so you're saying "tomato" created an account usernane called "thetomatoisajoke" and is currently posting from it ?

lmao

you're gonna have to try harder than that, tomato


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> those things will be great in a rainstorm
> 
> 
> lol so you're saying "tomato" created an account usernane called "thetomatoisajoke" and is currently posting from it ?
> ...


?Greg?, U switching between illegal accounts @iheartuber @Thetomatoisajoke and @goneubering affords you no more credibility whether individual or combined.

Your continued attempt at Subterfuge has become a sideshow

A guide to dealing with The Angry Tomato ? @iheartuber @uberdriverfornow @Thetomatoisajoke and @goneubering

https://www.assistedseniorliving.net/caregiving/helping-angry-senior/


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

beebob said:


> ?Greg?, U switching between illegal accounts @iheartuber @Thetomatoisajoke and @goneubering affords you no more credibility whether individual or combined.
> 
> Your continued attempt at Subterfuge has become a sideshow
> 
> ...


There was once a pro robo taxi anti Uber driver person using a username called Tomatopaste that is now no more

This is fact

I heard through the grapevine that that username was banned from UP. Not sure exactly why but he was a total jerk so it could have been anything

There have subsequently been a string of new usernames that have come and gone who all talk surprisingly like the dearly departed Tomato. You are the latest.

One of those most recently was called @ECOMCON
Who is strangely no more

I don't have proof that you are the Tomato but it's glaringly obvious to many of us.

Your new strategy of trying to say that I and a few others are actually the Tomato is, in the words of your hero Donald Trump... sad

That just about explains it for anyone following along


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> There was once a pro robo taxi anti Uber driver person using a username called Tomatopaste that is now no more
> 
> This is fact
> 
> ...


?Greg, how do remember the different passwords for each of ur illegal accounts? "Us" as in You. @uberdriverfornow @iheartuber @Thetomatoisajoke @goneubering
Perhaps, Same password ?

I'm learning more about U, ur outbursts, paranoia and fear of technology

https://www.griswoldhomecare.com/blog/dealing-with-elderly-anger/


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

beebob said:


> ?Greg, how do remember the different passwords for each of ur illegal accounts? "Us" as in You. @uberdriverfornow @iheartuber @Thetomatoisajoke @goneubering
> Perhaps, Same password ?
> 
> I'm learning more about U, ur outbursts, paranoia and fear of technology
> ...


Whar did your parents do to you!? LOL


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> There was once a pro robo taxi anti Uber driver person using a username called Tomatopaste that is now no more


FREE THE TOMATO!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

beebob said:


> ?Greg, how do remember the different passwords for each of ur illegal accounts? "Us" as in You. @uberdriverfornow @iheartuber @Thetomatoisajoke @goneubering
> Perhaps, Same password ?
> 
> I'm learning more about U, ur outbursts, paranoia and fear of technology
> ...


How do I see if @beebob was banned?


----------



## Thetomatoisajoke (Feb 21, 2019)

If Waymo is doing their full on operation with 100% functional SDC why on earth would they deploy such ugly shuttle ?
Why not launch a full fleet of Chrysler Pacific all over NYC if Waymo is so advanced and their technology is perfect .
Right . I could drive around and across Chandler, AZ blindfolded while eating a pizza without any problem . SDC are not here and will not be here for a while . 
Just S M O K E .


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Think of it. Do you think we can replace court judges with computer?


It is already starting.

https://www.technologyreview.com/s/612775/algorithms-criminal-justice-ai/


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

beebob said:


> Nope Professor Uber Driver
> ?Uber will own the robo taxis and *profits will soar* without the
> Crybaby human element operator and their beater rides.
> Bonus: 102 souls won't be slaughtered by drunk ? Uber ? nonemployees.
> ...


LOL, yeah sure, and next you'll be seeing These Flintstone vehicles stuck in some sewer


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> It is already starting.
> 
> https://www.technologyreview.com/s/612775/algorithms-criminal-justice-ai/


Does the AI take the final verdict? Or it's just there to "assist" the judges?


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Does the AI take the final verdict? Or it's just there to "assist" the judges?


I'm not sure. Based on this article, it sounds like it is being used to assist the judge in sentencing. I watched a video a couple days ago that made it sound like the AI was being allowed to make the decision on its own in some states, but the topic of that video was the dangers of AI so it might have been embellishing some.

Side note: The video had an interesting of example of how easy it is for an AI to make false correlations if you don't give it a good set of data to learn from. The specific experiment was that they were trying to train an AI to look at pictures of dogs and wolves and determine whether the animal is a dog or a wolf. So the way AI works is that you don't actually teach it how to tell the difference. You give it data and you make it make a decision and then you tell it whether it is right or wrong and eventually it teaches itself how to tell the difference. So in this case, you would show it a picture of a dog or a wolf, make it tell you whether it is a dog or a wolf, and then tell it whether it is correct or not. Do this a whole bunch of times and eventually it figures out how to tell the difference. So they did this for a while, and then they wanted to test the AI to see how well it had learned. So they showed it a picture of a dog that looks similar to a wolf.......like a husky or something like that. The AI erroneously identified it as a wolf. Not a big surprise since this was a tough one. So the researchers told the AI to tell them what it had looked at to make the decision......basically, tell us why you think this is wolf. It turns out, the AI wasn't looking at the animal at all. It was looking at the background. When the researchers were training the AI, every picture that had snow in the background was a wolf. There were no dog pictures with snow in the background. So the AI learned that if there is snow in the background, then it is a wolf. If there is not snow in the background, then it might be a wolf or a dog and I have to look at other stuff. The picture of the husky had snow in the background, so the AI identified it as a wolf.

I'll try to find the video again. It was interesting.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I'm not sure. Based on this article, it sounds like it is being used to assist the judge in sentencing. I watched a video a couple days ago that made it sound like the AI was being allowed to make the decision on its own in some states, but the topic of that video was the dangers of AI so it might have been embellishing some.
> 
> Side note: The video had an interesting of example of how easy it is for an AI to make false correlations if you don't give it a good set of data to learn from. The specific experiment was that they were trying to train an AI to look at pictures of dogs and wolves and determine whether the animal is a dog or a wolf. So the way AI works is that you don't actually teach it how to tell the difference. You give it data and you make it make a decision and then you tell it whether it is right or wrong and eventually it teaches itself how to tell the difference. So in this case, you would show it a picture of a dog or a wolf, make it tell you whether it is a dog or a wolf, and then tell it whether it is correct or not. Do this a whole bunch of times and eventually it figures out how to tell the difference. So they did this for a while, and then they wanted to test the AI to see how well it had learned. So they showed it a picture of a dog that looks similar to a wolf.......like a husky or something like that. The AI erroneously identified it as a wolf. Not a big surprise since this was a tough one. So the researchers told the AI to tell them what it had looked at to make the decision......basically, tell us why you think this is wolf. It turns out, the AI wasn't looking at the animal at all. It was looking at the background. When the researchers were training the AI, every picture that had snow in the background was a wolf. There were no dog pictures with snow in the background. So the AI learned that if there is snow in the background, then it is a wolf. If there is not snow in the background, then it might be a wolf or a dog and I have to look at other stuff. The picture of the husky had snow in the background, so the AI identified it as a wolf.
> 
> I'll try to find the video again. It was interesting.


Thanks for the details. It seems it's still an assist, same way as auto pilot is assisting the drivers, but not full control yet.


----------

